# 1949 Schwinn Excelsior B6, Good deal ?



## Wayne Adam (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi to all of the Schwinn experts. I have many bikes in my collection, but not too many Schwinns, and I don't really know the value of vintage Schwinns. I bought this completely original
'49 B6 today, and I want to know if I got a good deal or if I over payed. It is complete except for the headlight. The chrome is pretty nice 
and the paint has plenty of petina. The locking fork still has the key in it. I bought is because I really like this bike in this color combination,
but I really did not want to spend as much as I did since I an really kind of broke. I got the bike for $450.00, did I do well or not? please let me know.
 Thanks, Wayne


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 29, 2012)

*More than fair....*

Add the light cover and a rack, get the correct grips and detail, you will have a $1000 bike all day long.

Good score in my estimation.


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 29, 2012)

That seems like a real fair deal for that bike.  Bummer that the front fender looks so rusty, but other than that it looks solid.  

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## snickle (Feb 29, 2012)

She's a beauty, you scored. Considering the locking springer fork on those bikes goes for $250 all day long.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 1, 2012)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks for the positive comments guys..............Wayne


----------



## Stingman (Mar 2, 2012)

That's a fair price for a b6 in that condition. If the refurbishing is done right you will increase the value for sure! What a fun project this would be! Post some pics when you get it done!


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 3, 2012)

Btw, my '49 B-6 has the same Excelsior headbadge on it.


----------

